# Warm Circuit Breaker



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes. When a conductor or circuit has a load on it heat is produced. Some wires can get too hot to touch and be functioning properly.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

You might check the temperature of the conductors at your terminations. If the temperature is constant from one end of the run to the other then I would say is pretty normal. If it heats up at the terminations you might want to check them.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jbird66 said:


> You might check the temperature of the conductors at your terminations. If the temperature is constant from one end of the run to the other then I would say is pretty normal. If it heats up at the terminations you might want to check them.


 

To cheeck the temperature of the terminations, use the same method as above. Check under load while energized. USe bare feet to you don't get shocked.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Admin & Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/


----------

